# Heck of a Xmas present!



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

My duaghters finally gave me a Xmas present. They couldn't give it to me Xmas day cause it hadn't arrived yet. I just assumed they ordered something and it got caught up in all the postal Xmas mess.

Well I was wrong! They gave me a cute little beagle pup!:nanner:

They was waiting for it to get old enough to leave it's mommy! I could not believe my eyes when they handed to me. My girls are growing up and they're starting to know what daddy really likes.  Now if I could just get some sleep at nights. That little pup whines and whimpers all night long!


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

Love my beagle! Best dogs ever..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Put a warm beach towel and a small ticking clock in it's bed. That way they have some thing warm like mama to snuggle with and the ticking clock is that bit of noise from sleeping pups.
I think my pup taught her self how to tell time from the clock I put in her bed wrapped in a warm towel.

 Al


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

yep i've had success with the ticking clock before, but unfortunately I don't own a ticking clock anymore. But we're doing good now. For some reason he loves to sleep in the bathroom on dirty towels left on the floor. So I just been leaving him in there for the night or when I need to go somewhere. 

He's a onrey one tho! Everytime you start petting him he thinks it's time to do some "fightin and bitin". Wants to chew on everything! My daughters are pampering him tho. They've already painted it's toenails! A beagle with painted toenails, I've never seen the like!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Without pictures, it never happened. 

I need puppy pictures!!!!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our pup got one of those cheap 5.00 clocks the second night home. We also had her in the bath room for the first couple months and laid news papers down for her. Now she is in the kennel and still uses the papers if I don't get out there in time and like this morning I won't take her out as it is negative -11 out side.

August when she was about 8 weeks old.



Wrapped in her towel.






AT 3 months when she moved to the kennel.




 Al


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Annsni said:


> Without pictures, it never happened.
> 
> I need puppy pictures!!!!!!


Sorry Annsni, For some reason I can't download pictures on this ancient prehistoric PC I have. I have tried several times to no avail!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You need a photobucket account so you can just copy the URL and paste. It's free.
Most of the problem with trying to get them off your computer to this site is the size of the pictures. Photobucket resizes them for you.


 Al


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> You need a photobucket account so you can just copy the URL and paste. It's free.
> Most of the problem with trying to get them off your computer to this site is the size of the pictures. Photobucket resizes them for you.
> 
> 
> Al


I've tried the photobucket too. I've downloaded a few pictures on it and then people on this site have tried to steer me into what to do. And still yet, no pictures. So I just give up!  Maybe one of these days I can go buy a new PC and be able to do pictures. But untill then, you all will just have to believe me. 

Oh by the way, that little beagle is now twice as big as when I got him. He no longer whines all night and he only stays inside at night time now. Only because it's still too cold outside in the little pen I've erected for him. But he stays outside there all day now. A few more weeks and he'll be a outdoor dog all the time.


----------

